# 8 days



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

moreto be found here


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Very nice! Looking forward to when they are older and I can see them hanging off your ankles


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I like how they get into a pile like that. Efficient heat conservation!


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I like how they get into a pile like that. Efficient heat conservation!


When we move the pups to clean the whelping area I love piling them on top of eachother when I put them back :lol: It's amusing to me


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

So kinda like Legos or blocks?

How high do you get them?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

They slide off eachother if u go more than 2 high, but u can get a nice lil cluster of puppies if you place them properly.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Yeah, they do look like slippery little buggers.

They also look pretty amenable to puppy-piles!


----------



## Michelle Kutelis (Sep 28, 2006)

Oh no I do that also- even with just my two!


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

which one is mine selena?


----------

